# Valfor Tools Bit Vise -- Router Bit maintenance and sharpening. ( $69.95 )



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Are they kidding?? $70.??


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks well made but way to much money for something that small. Most people could make their own with scrap wood or a piece of aluminum.


----------



## philphoto (Jan 11, 2010)

The Bit Vise has about the same amount of high grade steel as a set of rail and stile coped router bits and it is machined just as precise as a router bit set. So no they are not kidding. I have three sets of door bits and the cheapest is $90 for a Mission set, and it is not as much steel or machining as the Bit Vise. Damage to a nice Ogee door set that cost $169, is not a joke. If you try making repairs on your bits while the bit is still in the router, I can assure you that the damage to your router will add up to more than the cost of the Bit Vise.

At least that is my opinion on the subject. I have not discussed the pricing strategy with Valfor Tools, but I am sure they will answer any question you may have.

Yes many could make their own, but judging from what I have seen customers bring in-it will not get made, service will not be performed. At least that is what I have seen.


----------



## Woodlocker02 (Aug 22, 2013)

There is a good reason for this tool to be made of Stainless Steel. When tightening a top nut, as illustrated in the photos, you need to apply considerable torque. The router collet and the spindle lock are not made for this kind of force, so it's best done away from the router. 
If the shank is not held perfectly, it will rotate. 
Even a slight rotation will cause damage to the shank's surface, destroying the bit. The only way to prevent slippage and consequent galling damage to the shank is with a material whose surface is at least as hard as the shank's steel. 
Wood or aluminum may work to hold the bit for cleaning, but does not work to withstand the torque required for tightening the top nut. That is where this tool really shines. 
I purchased this Bit Vise recently and I can fully recommend it.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

The stainless that this is made from is at least as hard as a router bit shank? Are you sure? Wow!

The tool looks very well made, I like well made tools. I have to compensate for the lack of talent. I have always used the router mounted in the table, but I am rethinking that now.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! I want to know what stainless is made as hard as tool steel of anykind.

I have often worked with 304 and 309 Stainless, what alloy Stainless is this you speak of, or is it just pure stainless steel with no alloys? LOL.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just chuck my bits in the router table to hone them. Works great.


----------



## Woodlocker02 (Aug 22, 2013)

This looks like one of the cleverest designs in woodworking tools in a long time. And a really novel idea, which doesn't come along often.
Valfor Tools have managed to come up with a really ingenious solution: a solid block of steel, that can be bolted down tight, and yet has just enough flexibility to grip the router bit shank. 
With its flawless finish, the Bit Vise is a real pleasure in the looks & feel department. 
But most importantly, speaking from my own experience, it works brilliantly! 
It makes bit assembly a really accurate and easy operation, whether you are experimenting with flimsy spacers or applying the torque required to tighten the top nut of a stacked router bit.
As to cleaning and sharpening, these tasks should be done away from the router: debris or gunk falling into the moter is definitively not a good recipe for a motor's long life, apart from messing up your router table surface.
The Bit Vise costs about the same as one average router bit, the return is better results in your work. You'll be more inclined to do that cleaning you postponed for too long, or try out just that one more spacer change in your T&G set. All because these tasks now become so easy and your project will benefit each time.
Highly recommended to all serious router enthusiasts.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I get a kick out of this conversation. We all have different beliefs on tool purchases. Some buy only what's needed in tools and quality. Others buy Festool, which I still can't wrap my brain around. And of course, there's the gamut in between. I'm in there. I love tools. Man, do I EVER love tools! I love looking at them, buying them and using them. I have tools I've bought that I've yet to use. I'd buy this vise because I think it's super cool. Could you do the same thing for free? Yup! But this is cool and there's nothing wrong with people spending on their money whichever way makes them happy.

I looked around for this tool and the Woodpeckers version but couldn't find it for sale anywhere.


----------

